# Tailored Pen Co Blanks



## Aces-High (Sep 8, 2021)

Thought I would share the pens I made from some of the blanks I bought from Tailored Pen.  Blanks and pens are beautiful, and turned easily, give them a try.

Thanks for looking!

Water Lily




Sunflower



Milky Way V1


----------



## Aces-High (Sep 8, 2021)

Lori said:


> Im selling cherry n maple burl pen blanks for $5 a piece if your interested?


There is a place to sell pen blanks on this group.  Hijacking someone else's post to do it is NOT the way to do it, and will definitely not earn you any friends.


----------



## Tailored Pen Company (Sep 8, 2021)

Beautiful work Jason! Thanks for using us and including us here in IAP.


----------



## jeff (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks to all who reported the spamming user "Lori". 
Sorry to mess up your thread, Jason!


----------



## Aces-High (Sep 8, 2021)

jeff said:


> Thanks to all who reported the spamming user "Lori".
> Sorry to mess up your thread, Jason!


Thanks for your help Jeff!


----------



## TDahl (Sep 8, 2021)

Very nice pens Jason.


----------



## RobS (Sep 9, 2021)

nicely done, great pens, great blanks!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## KMCloonan (Sep 9, 2021)

Beautiful pens. Great colors! Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Weldon0405 (Sep 10, 2021)

Magnificent work! Those beautiful Blanks from Tailored Pen ago definitely help. Cheers!


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 11, 2021)

Great Pens!


----------

